# قدرات إيرن العسكرية!!



## أسدالسماء (29 أغسطس 2006)

*لقد نشطت الجهود الإيرانية وبكثافة لتدعيم قدرات الجيش وقوات حرس الثورة الإسلامية ( الباسدران ) بأحدث المعدات العسكرية التي تتناسب وحجم التهديدات المستمرة والمتلاحقة للأمن القومي الإيراني وحفظ مساحة البلاد الضخمة ( 1.648.000 كم ) والحدود المترامية الأطراف مع سبع دول نَشِطَة في التحالفات السياسية المضادة، كما أن الحرب مع العراق ( 1980 – 1988م ) أعطت الإيرانيين فرصة لمراجعة العديد من خياراتهم وخططهم العسكرية التقليدية التي صِيغت على عجل وبدون تكتيكات استراتيجية حديثة نظراً لظروف بدء الحرب المتسارعة وحالة الفوضى السياسية والمؤسساتية المتمخضة عن عسر زوال نظام ومجيء آخـر .*
*كما تبيّن لهم بأن تقنية الصورايخ هي الأفيد في أي معركة عسكرية قادمة خصوصاً بعد أن رأوا خلال الحرب مع العراق كيف أن خصمهم قد تسَيَّد معارك الجو بامتياز عندما كان يلتهم بصواريخه معظم المحافظات الإيرانية الخمس ( خوزستان ، إيلام ، باختران ، كردستان ، آذربيجان الغربية ) والمدن والقرى الغربية المتاخمة لتماس الحرب بشكل متواصل بما فيها العاصمة طهران محدثاً بذلك خسائر جسيمة في الأرواح والممتلكات ونزوح بشري عارم لأكثر من مليوني إيراني من قاطني محافظات التماس إلى عمق الداخل الجغرافي، الأمر الذي خلق حالة من الهلع لدى الإيرانيين كان لها مفعولٌ بالغ التأثير على أجواء الحرب* *وظروف سيرها* .
*لذا فإنه وفي العام 1992 كان لدى إيران نحو خمسة آلاف شخص يتلقون دورات دراسية عسكرية في روسيا وكوريا الشمالية والصين ويوغسلافيا ورومانيا والهند والبرازيل، كما أنها اتجهت للتعامل مع شركات السلاح العالمية في الشرق ( في روسيا والصين والهند ) كشركة الصناعات الصينية الشمالية المعروفة باسم نورينكو وهي شركة بارزة في تصدير القذائف والصواريخ للشرق الأوسط وقد حصلت إيران عن طريقها على فولاذٍ من نوعية عالية الجودة وخلطات معدنية خاصة يتم استخدامها كحاويات لمحتويات صاروخية وللدروع المعدنية التي توضع حول أنظمة القيادة والإرشاد، كما قامت بإنشاء العديد من المصانع التسليحية في قوات حرس الثورة الإسلامية وأممتها كمجموعة صناعات الشهيد همّت ومصنع فاتح 110 ومؤسسة الصناعات الجوية الإيرانية وغيرها من الشركات الأخرى، مستغلة في ذلك عدم توصل المجتمع الدولي إلى إبرام معاهدة دولية أو نظام قانوني محدد لإنتاج واستخدام الصواريخ .*
*والمتتبع لحركة التصنيع العسكري الإيراني ( وخصوصاً في مجال الصواريخ ) يرى أن النَفَسَ التكنولوجي الروسي والصيني في المجال العسكري بائنٌ وبجلاء على تركيبتها التقنية والفنية رغم إنها صُنِعَت بأيدي إيرانية مُستنسَخَة، فمعظم الصواريخ الإيرانية كشهاب 3 وشهاب 4 وشهاب 5 ومنظومة صواريخ زلزال 1 وزلزال 2 وزلزال 3 وصياد 1 المضاد للطائرات هي كلها تحوير آخر لصواريخ شرقية الصنع كـ إس إس 4 الروسية ودودونج وتايبو دونج الكوريين الشماليين، وسلكوروم الصيني حيث تقوم إيران بالاستفادة من تقنيتها ومن إعادة تصنيعها .*
*وتُشير** الدراسات العسكرية الحديثة بأن إيران تقوم حالياً بإنتاج أكثر من 80 بالمائة من أسلحتها الثقيلة، كما أنها :*
*·**بدأت** في إنتاج صاروخ ( فاتح 110 ) من طراز أرض أرض بمدىً يبلغ 250 كم وأجريت له تجربة ناجحة في السادس من سبتمبر 2002م .*
*·**أعلنت في شهر سبتمبر الماضي على لسان رئيس مؤسسة الصناعات الجوية الإيرانية العميد أحمد وحيدي عن تدشينها لمصنع جديد لإنتاج صاروخ كروز البحري وصاروخ فجر وخط إنتاج للمدفعية المضادة للجو من عيار 35 ملم، كما تمّ الإعلان عن إنتاج صواريخ مضادة للدروع وصواريخ تعمل بالوقود الجامد .*
*·**بدأت في تصنيع ناقلات الدبابات تيماز ( وهي تطوير للدبابة الروسية تي 72 ) وكذا تصنيع دبابات ذو الفقار .*
*·**بدأت في العام 1997م في تصنيع الطائرات الخفيفة بدون طيار ومقاتلات إف 4 وإف 5 والطوافة شباوز 75 و شباوز 206 التي يمكنها التحليق على ارتفاع 12600 قدم (3800 متر) .*
*وقد أشار العميد بحري محمد شفيعي مساعد شؤون التنسيق في وزارة الدفاع وإسناد القوات المسلحة في تصريح له نشرته صحيفة كيهان الإيرانية واسعة الانتشار في الثامن عشر من سبتمبر الماضي أن الجمهورية الإسلامية وصلت في قطاع المعدات الدفاعية إلى الاكتفاء الذاتي ولا حاجة لها إلى الدول الأخرى وأنها تنافس ما تمتلكه تركيا والهند ودول أخرى في هذا المجال .*
*وتابع قائلاً إن عامل عبورنا من كوننا مستهلكين فقط إلى الاكتفاء الذاتي في القطاع الدفاعي هو المصادر البشرية بحيث توصلنا اليوم إلى إمكانية وضع التصاميم في مجال الدروع والصواريخ والأجهزة الالكترونية والاتصالات والرادارات والكمبيوتر، وإن قدرتنا في صناعة الطائرات وصلت إلى الحد الذي نمارس فيه الأنشطة في صنع المروحيات والقطع البحرية والبرمائية والطائرات بدون طيار والتي تتميز بتكنولوجيا متطورة للغاية، كما أكد شفيعي بأن إيران تنتج صواريخ مضادة للدروع وإنتاج رادارات من نوع " بصير" وتصميم وصنع طائرات "فجر 3" ورشاشات متعددة الأغراض وعدد من المعدات الذكية والأسلحة الفردية .*
*علماً** بأن إيران بدأت في تصدير السلاح لأكثر من 45 دولة من بينها السودان التي يقوم خبراء وزارة الدفاع الإيرانية فيها بتعمير وصيانة طائرات بدون طيار .*
*وإلى جانب كل ذلك فقد بذَل الإيرانيون الكثير من المال قارب 12 مليار دولار لشراء كميات كبيرة من السلاح والعتاد في الفترة من 1996 وحتى 1998م حيث كانت مع روسيا بستة مليارات ومع الصين بأربعة مليارات ومع كوريا الشمالية بملياري دولار، ويمكن تفصيل ماهية تلك الصفقات طبقاً لدراسة اللواء الركن جمال مظلوم من مركز الخليج للدراسات الاستراتيجية كالتالي :*

*ضمّت صفقة الأسلحة الروسية حوالي 12 قاذفة استراتيجية ثقيلة و 24 مقاتلة هجومية استراتيجية بعيدة المدى من طراز (سوخوى 27) و 48 مقاتلة (ميج 29) و 24 مقاتلة (ميج 31) و 24 مقاتلة (ميج 27) وطائرتان للرصد والإنذار المبكر من طراز اليوشن , إضافة إلى 400 دبابة حديثة و 400 عربة قتال مدرعة ومدافع ذاتية الحركة عيار (52 مم2 و 122مم) ووحدات صاروخية متعددة الفوهات عيار (220مم و122 مم) وصواريخ للردع وأخرى مضادة للطائرات من طراز (سام 5 و سام 11 و سام 13) و 3 غواصات هجومية , هذا بالإضافة إلى صفقة أخرى تم الاتفاق عليها مؤخرا تشمل شبكات متطورة للدفاع الجوى من (طراز سي300) وطائرات هليكوبتر حربية من طراز ( إم آي 7) وطائرات مقاتلة من طراز سوخوى 25 وأسلحة تقليدية أخرى .*
*بينما شملت الصفقات مع الصين 100 مقاتلة من طراز ( إف 7 ) إلى جانب عدد من مقاتلات سوخوى 24 الصينية ، مع التعاون في مجال تكنولوجيا التسلح .*
*أما مع كوريا الشمالية فتركّزت الصفقات على صواريخ أرض - أرض وإنشاء قواعد صاروخية بحرية إضافة إلى صواريخ سكود متطورة مداها 600 كم بقيمة مليارين ونصف المليار دولار.*
*كما** سعت إيران إلى تطوير القاعدة الصناعية الحربية لها لتحقيق الاكتفاء الذاتي والحصول على تكنولوجيا تسلح ومعدات صناعية متطورة لتحديث قاعدة الإنتاج الحربي والحصول على حاسبات إلكترونية متطورة وألياف زجاجية لإقامة صناعة تسليح متطورة .*
*وحول حجم الجيش الإيراني وعناصره المختلفة فتشير الدراسات إلى أن القوات البرية الإيرانية تتكون من 220 ألف جندي وتضم 4 فرق مدرعة تضم 3 ألوية مدرعة ولواءاً ميكانيكياً و4 إلى 5 كتائب مدفعية و6 فرق مشاة و4 ألوية مشاة و4 إلى 5 ألوية مدفعية بالإضافة إلى فرقة صاعقة وفرقة قوات خاصة ولواء محمول جواً وألوية مدرعة مستقلة ومشاة ميكانيكية وصاعقة ومجموعات مدفعية, وتمثّل دبابات القتال الرئيسية إم بى تى منها ( ت 54/55 وت 62 وت 72 ) وأنواع أخرى مع مئات العربات المدرعة ذات النوعيات المتعددة و1950 قطعة مدفعية مجرورة و 290 قطعة ذاتية الحركة و 664 مدفعية صاروخية و1700 مدفع مضاد للطائرات مع صواريخ سكود بي / سي و سام 7 ، بينما تشمل القوات الجوية نحو 45 ألف عنصر تضم 291مقاتلة موزعة على 9 أسراب مقاتلة و4 أسراب مسلحة بـ 66 طائرة ( إف 4 ) و5 أسراب مسلحة بـ 60 طائرة ( إف 15 ) وسرب مسلح بـ 24 طائرة ( سوخوى 4 ) و7 طائرات ( سوخوى 25 ) إضافة إلى 7 أسراب مقاتلة منها سربان مسلحان بنحو 60 طائرة ( إف 14 ) وسرب مسلح بنحو 24 طائرة ( إف 7 ) وسربان مسلحان بـ 30 طائرة ( ميج 29 إيه ) إضافة إلى عدد آخر من طائرات النقل الجوى والهليكوبتر .*
*في حين تضم البحرية الإيرانية 18 ألف عنصر منها 2600 من مشاة الأسطول و3 غواصات روسية و3 تشكيلات بحرية و3 فرقاطات و 63 قطعة بحرية دورية ودفاع ساحلي و5 كاسحات ألغام مع عدد آخر من سفن الألغام والأبرار المائي وطائرات الهليكوبتر .*
*وتؤكد الدراسات امتلاك إيران لقدرات صاروخية متنوعة حيث يوجد لديها أعداد كبيرة من صواريخ جو/سطح وصواريخ جو/جو وصواريخ سطح/جو متنوعة.*
*كما تمتلك أيضاً قاعدة كبيرة من الصناعات الحربية التي طُوّرت بدرجة كبيرة في الفترة التالية من الحرب العراقية الإيرانية حيث تغطى 80 % من الاحتياجات العسكرية الداخلية, كما أن القدرات التصنيعية الإيرانية تشمل إنتاج الأسلحة الصغيرة والصواريخ المضادة للدبابات من طراز سي طوفان وطوفان 2 ومدافع الهاون من أعيرة مختلفة والمدفعية وثندر عيار 122 مم وثندر 2 عيار 155 مم , إضافة إلى تصنيع ناقلات الجند المدرعة والدبابات ذو الفقار الإيرانية وتوفان وتى 72 الإيرانية بالإضافة إلى أجهزة الاتصال وقطع الغيار والذخيرة .*

*ومن خلال تتبع المعطيات الجيوبوليتيكة للمنطقة المحيطة بإيرانيمكن الوقوف على الدواعي الموضوعية التي تجعلها تهتم بجانب التسلح كالتالي : *
*(1) التهديدات الأمريكية المستمرة لإيران إلى جعل الأخيرة في حالة استنفار دائم، خصوصاً بعد وقوعها عملياً في الدائرة المغلقة التي أقامتها الولايات المتحدة لحصارها، فالتقارير الإستراتيجية تشير إلى أن واشنطن قامت بالدوران حول إيران منذ سقوط نظام الشاه في العام 1979م عن طريق :*
*1.**إلغاء الحضر الأمريكي على تصدير الأسلحة إلى طاجيكستان .*
*2.**العمل على مد حلف الناتو إلى آسيا الوسطى بهدف فصل إيران من الشمال والشمال الشرقي عن كل من روسيا والصين .*
*3.**الاندفاع نحو آذربيجان وأوزبكستان بعد الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001م لخلق فرص حقيقية للتواجد الأمريكي بالمنطقة .*
*كذلك لجأت إلى تدعيم تواجدها العسكري في الخليج من خلال أسطولها الخامس والذي يضم تسع قواعد جوية وقاعدتين بحريتين وقواعد برية وقاعدتين جويتين في الكويت ( علي السالم وأحمد الجابر )وقاعدة جوية في السيلية .*
وكان هذا التدعيم الأمريكي لوجودها في جنوب وغرب إيرانيهدف لإكمال الدوران الجغرافي المحكم حولها كما وظَّفت واشنطن أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر لتشديد قبضتها حول إيران من ناحية الشرق حيث ركزت على كل من أفغانستان وباكستان وخلقت فرصاً للتواجد المباشر والاستراتيجي في الشمال حيث آسيا الوسطى، كما تدخلت بشكل سافر في هندسة العلاقات السياسية والاقتصادية بين الكثير من الدول وإيران فضغطت على روسيا لكي لا تُكمل مشروع محطة بوشهر لتوليد الطاقة الذرية وضغطت على اليابان لعدم تطوير تعاونها الاقتصادي في مجال حقول النفط الإيرانية وعلى الأرجنتين لمنعها من تزويد إيران بتكنولوجيا تصنيع الوقود الذري وعلى أوكرانيا والتشيك أيضاً، كما قامت بتغذية خلافات كثيرة لبعض الدول المجاورة أبرزها دعم أذربيجان في خلافها مع طهران حول بحر الخزر .
*يُضاف إلى كل ذلك فإن إيران تحدّها العديد من الدول المهزوزة سياسياً واقتصادياً فالعراق وتركيا وأرمينيا وآذربيجان وتركمانستان وباكستان وأفغانستان كلها دول لم تعرف الاستقرار السياسي بصورة يمكن الاطمئنان لها، كما أنها دول داخلة في علاقات استخباراتية وعلاقة تحالف مع الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبالتالي يُصبح الأمن القومي الإيراني في حالة تهديد مستمر ولا يسبره سوى قوة عسكرية تتناسب وحجم التهديدات المُحدقة .*
*(2) تنظر إيران إلى القدرات التسليحية لإسرائيل بريبة شديدة، حيث تعتبر طهران أن تلك القدرات التسليحية المتزايدة والمتطورة يوماً بعد يوم هي موجهة بالأساس ضدها، خصوصاً في ظل غياب أي احتمال للمواجهة العسكرية المباشرة بين إسرائيل وبين أي دولة عربية .*
*لقد تبين للإيرانيين أن إسرائيل تعكف بشكل مكثّف وبمساعدة أمريكية غير محدودة على تدشين العديد من الصناعات الحربية المتطورة التي تشمل طائرات حربية حديثة من طراز «إف ـ 15» وهي طائرات بعيدة المدى تحلق ليلاً ونهارًا وفي كل الأحوال الجوية، بالإضافة إلى تطوير مائة طائرة «إف ـ 16» ستدخل الخدمة مع بداية العام القادم، وقد أكدت بعض المصادر أن تجربة إطلاق صاروخ «أريحا ـ 2» التي أجرتها إسرائيل منتصف عام 2001 وصاروخ «أرو ـ 2» المضاد للصواريخ في سبتمبر 1998 قد أقلقت الجانب الإيراني لأن الصاروخ سيكون مجهزًا برؤوس نووية، يضاف إلى أن إسرائيل حصلت في نهاية عقد التسعينيات على غواصات دولفين الألمانية الصنع التي تمكنها من امتلاك قدرات الضربة النووية الثانية، .*
*وتبرهن إيران على أن تلك القدرات التسليحة ( وخصوصاً النووية منها ) موجهة إليها بقولها إن مساحة إسرائيل الصغيرة والمحدودة تجعل استخدام هذه الأسلحة ضد دول مثل سوريا أو لبنان سببًا في تعرض إسرائيل ذاتها إلى الإشعاعات النووية الخطيرة، في حين أن استخدام هذه الأسلحة ضد دول بعيدة كإيران سيجنب إسرائيل تعرضها لتلك الإشعاعات، وانطلاقًا من ذلك تعتبر إيران أن الأسلحة النووية الإسرائيلية تهديد خطير لأمنها القومي .*
*كما أن إيران ترى أن إسرائيل قائمة برمتها على جذور عسكرية توسعية، وهي تتعاون بشكل عضوي مع الولايات المتحدة لتقويض ونسف الأيديولوجية السياسية للنظام الإسلامي في إيران، وباختصار يرى الإيرانيون أن إسرائيل تشكل خطراً داهماً على أمنهم القومي، في هذا السياق تتعامل إيران مع التهديدات الإسرائيلية باستهداف مفاعل بوشهر على غرار تجربة قصف وتدمير المفاعل النووي العراقي ( تموز 1 وتموز 2 ) في 07 يونيو 1981 بجدية تامة لاسيما بعد وصول إسرائيل إلى الحدود الإيرانية إثر إبرام الحلف العسكري مع تركيا وإمكان استخدام تل أبيب للقواعد التركية، ولاشك أن تطور العلاقات التركية ـ الإسرائيلية وخصوصًا في منتصف التسعينيات أصبح يمثّل عنصر ضغط على صانع القرار الإيراني، خاصة أن هذه العلاقة تكتسب أبعادًا جديدة بشكل مستمر، ومما يؤكد الشكوك الإيرانية، ما أشارت إليه بعض المصادر الأوروبية من أن التعاون الاستراتيجي التركي ـ الإسرائيلي يهدف فيما يهدف إلى إعطاء تل أبيب إمكانيات أكبر للرد على أي خطر إيراني عليها . *
*وتضيف** المصادر أن التعاون التركي ـ الإسرائيلي قد تطور إلى حد إمداد تل أبيب للأتراك بعدد من المخططات التي أعدت سابقًا لضرب المفاعل النووي الإيراني وقواعد الصواريخ المتوسطة المدى . *
*وبعد خطاب الرئيس خاتمي أمام الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة عام 2000 والذي أعرب فيه عن قلق إيران من تحول إسرائيل إلى مركز للأسلحة النووية ولأسلحة الدمار الشامل وأن إيران معنية بذلك بشكل مباشر، جاءت ردة الفعل الإسرائيلية على ذلك التصريح انفعالية أكثر من اللازم ( وهو ما تدأب عليه إسرائيل دائماً ) حيث صرّحت بأنها لن تقف مكتوفة الأيدي إزاء أي قدرات تسليحية إيرانية تراها تشكل تهديدًا لها، كما أعلنت أنها سترد وسيكون ردها سريعًا، حيث إنها لا يمكن أن تتجاهل ما تشكله إيران من خطر عليها لاسيما أنها تجمع مزيجًا من العداء لإسرائيل والقدرة في الوقت نفسه على إيذائها.*
*وفي هذا السياق خرجت تصريحات المسئولين الإسرائيليين وكتابات المحللين والمعلقين السياسيين حيث ذكرت صحيفة هآرتس في مقال لها في 17 يوليو 2000 أن صاروخ شهاب 3 ( 1300 كم ) يوفر قدرة مضمونة على ضرب أهداف داخل إسرائيل، وأشار زئيف شيف وهو أحد المحللين الإسرائيليين " أن التغيير الذي أحدثه دخول شهاب 3كصاروخ باليستي في المنطقة هو أن إسرائيل لم تعد الدولة الوحيدة في الشرق الأوسط المزودة بصاروخ أرض أرض يتجاوز مداه ألف كيلو متر " . *
*(3) تسعى إيران لإحياء دورها ودور دول المنطقة إقليمياً واستبدال النظرية الغربية السائدة والقائمة على أن العامل الإقليمي في الشرق الأوسط ومنها بالذات منطقة الخليج ليس قادراً على حل مشاكله وأزماته دون الاعتماد سياسياً وعسكرياً واقتصادياًً على العامل الدولي وإنه ليس بمقدوره التأثير على معادلة الصراع لأن الأرقام الصعبة بيد الدول الكبرى .*
*.*


----------

